# 240v Electrolux RM4401 not cooling



## 98710 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all. (first timer)
Was wondering if anyone could help. Have a 1997 Granduca Pegaso and can't get the fridge to cool at all when plugged in at the mains. Green light comes on like it should be working.

Freezer part is slightly cool maybe.

Works fine on 12v and gas. 

Does the van need to be exactly level for the fridge to cool down on 240v.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
Matt


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If it works OK on gas and 12volt then it sounds as though the 240v heater element has gone kaputt.

Just in case you did not realise ...a 3 way absorbtion fridge uses heaters to power its cooling system ( yes I know amazing) your gas flame is working, likewise the 12volt element ....so it looks like the 240v element or that part of the circuit is at fault.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just moved this across here from the satellite forum!


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi Matt

My fridge has a 240v switch seperate from the fridge. I have sometimes forgot to switch it on as well as switching the fridge from gas or 12 volt.
Just a thought. Can u check that other 240v things work?

Phil


----------



## 98867 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Fridge has to be quite level for 240v to work. Ours do not work if its on even a slight incline.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

On a 3-way fridge I don't see why it has to be more level on 240V than gas or 12V.

Clearly 240V is getting to your fridge otherwise the green indicator light -bright in the night, isn't it?  - wouldn't come on.

If your fridge IS getting slightly cold on 240V, then I'm stumped. If it is not, then it indeed looks like the mains element or a dicky connection internally.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

One thing to consider here is that on most 3 way fridges, only the 240v function is thermostatically controlled. The gas is controlled by lowering the flame and the 12v is just full on all the time. If the fridge problem is just on the 240v function then the thermostat must be a prime suspect. As DAB says, there's no reason why the level should make any difference to the 240v if it doesn't affect the other modes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, good call, Ken. Mine now has thermostat shared between gas and mains I think, dunno about 12V.

Dave


----------

